# Silberne Farbe schimmern/glänzen lassen



## 0cr4m (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte in meinem Bild eine silberne Farbe verwenden und die soll glänzen, sonst sieht sie leider nicht silbern sondern grau aus. Wie kann man es schaffen das die Farbe dann silbern aussieht?
Ich arbeite nur mit Freewareprogrammen, wie Gimp, PhotoFiltre und PAINT.NET.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Dankeschön schonmal.

0cr4m


----------

